# Alpen - Tagestour ab Nürnberg



## Florian (28. März 2011)

Gibt es eine halbwegs sinnvolle Möglichkeit, ab Nürnberg innerhalb eines Tages eine schöne Tour in den Alpen zu machen?

Ideal wäre Anreise mit dem Zug, gern extrem früh, eine schöne ausgedehnte Tour mit anspruchsvollen Trails und der Möglichkeit, am Abend mit dem Zug wieder zurück zu fahren.

Welchen Bahnhof könnte man für sowas ansteuern?

Hat jemand Interesse, sowas mitzumachen?

Nein, ich will nicht übernachten!


----------



## chris84 (28. März 2011)

da hätte ich evtl. auch Interesse dran! 

also in München ist man ruck zuck mit dem Nürnberg-München-Express, da ist auch Fahrradmitnahme möglich, wenn der Zug nicht zu voll ist (was zumindest die Woche über oft der Fall ist)

Wenn man da mit dem Bayern-Ticket fährt kommt das auch richtig günstig. 

nur wie es von München dann weiter gehen kann weiß ich nicht, das sind ja noch ein paar km bis in die Berge... Hat da vielleicht jemand ne Idee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (28. März 2011)

gerade noch was Entdeckt: http://www.öpnvkarte.de

von München aus ist man in 45-60min in Bad Tölz oder am Schliersee... Das müsste eigentlich alles mit dem Bayern-Ticket funktionieren. 

Und der NBG-MCH-Express fährt schon morgens um 5, und braucht bis münchen gerade mal ne gute anderthalbe Stunde...


----------



## Chrisinger (29. März 2011)

Hi,
interesse hätt ich an sowas auch. Ab München wirds dann glaub ich echt schwierig. Hatte schon mal überlegt mit Zug nach Obersdorf zufahren, waren dann glaub 6 Std mitm Zug laut Bahnauskunft.
Wird halt ein echt langer Tag


----------



## chris84 (29. März 2011)

wie gesagt, Bad Tölz oder Schliersee sind ganz gut zu erreichen, da ist wohl ne Fahrzeit von insgesamt unter 3h möglich, d.h. da könnte man morgens um 9 schon vor den Alpen stehen.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. März 2011)

Bayernticket geht aber nur am WE vor 9:00 Uhr. Unter der Woche erst ab 9:00 Uhr.


----------



## Lenka K. (30. März 2011)

Tegernsee/Schliersee m/B-Ticket z.B. so:

Nürnberg Hbf 	ab 	09:08 	13 	RE 4007 	Regional-Express
München Hbf 	an 	10:53 	26

München Hbf Gl.27-36 ab 	11:10 	34 	BOB86861 	BOB
Tegernsee 	                 an 	12:12

    oder

Schliersee 	                 an 	12:01 	2   BOB86861  (der gleiche Zug, nur anderes Zugteil).

BTW, ich mach's immer andersrum: von Muc eine Tagestour in der Fränkischen, find' ich viel interessanter als die Forststrassendüserei bei uns in Obb. 

Servus,

  Lenka K.


----------



## chris84 (30. März 2011)

na fränkische is ja langweilig, da kann man ja mit dem Rad von hier aus hinfahren 

Aber da stellt sich dann doch die Frage obs da unten überhaupt Strecken gibt für die sich die Reise lohnt...

die Tour macht vermutlich eh nur am WE sinn, da der Nbg-Mch-Express in der Woche meist ziemlich voll ist...


----------



## norman68 (30. März 2011)

Hi Chris,

ich hatte in Neuhaus am Schliersee schon 1 Woche Bike Urlaub gemacht. Ist nett mehr aber auch nicht. Sicher wenn man Einheimische hat sind sicher auch dort klasse Sachen zu Bike auffindbar. Doch extra für einen Tag da hin zum Bike rechnet sich in meinen Augen nicht. Da bist in Pottenstein und Co. bei weiten besser versorgt wenn es um Trails geht.


----------



## Florian (30. März 2011)

Nun ja - Trails wären schon wichtig, aber mal mehr als 300Hm hoch bzw. runter am Stück find ich schon auch attraktiv.

Vielleicht dann doch Auto und bei entsprechend frühem Start in 3-4 Stunden in der Gegend um Innsbruck, oder z.B. im Zillertal sein.


----------



## chris84 (30. März 2011)

dann kann man auch gleich weiter zum Gardasee 

dann vielleicht doch erst mal ne Runde in die Fränkische... da genügt dann auch ein VGN Tagesticket+


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## colombera (30. März 2011)

@Florian: Du bist doch erst 1350hm gefahren und das quasi vor der Haustür.


----------



## Markusso (30. März 2011)

Von Garmisch aus gibts ne sensationelle Tour mit XXL-Singletrailabfahrt, guggt mal bei gps-info


----------



## Didi123 (26. April 2011)

Markusso schrieb:


> Von Garmisch aus gibts ne sensationelle Tour mit XXL-Singletrailabfahrt, guggt mal bei gps-info



Geht das auch ein wenig genauer?


----------



## Ralfbausa (27. April 2011)

Florian schrieb:


> Vielleicht dann doch Auto und bei entsprechend frühem Start in 3-4 Stunden in der Gegend um Innsbruck, oder z.B. im Zillertal sein.



Im Zillertal ist man in ~2 Stunden mit dem Auto, wenn alles gut geht, Innsbruck entsprechend eher.
War schonmal jemand im Bay. Wald? Das wäre noch ein Stück näher.

An einer Tagestour hätte ich auch Interesse.

Gruss
Ralf


----------



## mattes123 (27. April 2011)

Ich wäre auch interessiert! Allerdings wärs doch praktischer, ein Auto voll zu laden und dann gen Süden zu fahren. Der Bayerische Wald wäre für mich ebenso interessant! Hab bisher aber noch keinerlei wirkliche alpine Erfahrung.


----------



## Markusso (30. April 2011)

Machma halt mal. Hat jemand nen VW-Bus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (30. April 2011)

http://www.tamyca.de/transporter


----------



## mattes123 (30. April 2011)




----------



## biker-wug (3. Mai 2011)

Garmischer Ecke ist auch nicht zu vergessen, ist man auch ruck zuck dort, Bahnverbindung von München weg ist auch nicht schlecht!!

Trails gibt es woanders auch, aber Landschaftlich sind die Alpen einfach einzigartig, auch in Sachen Ausblick usw.....


----------



## Tackleberry86 (25. Mai 2011)

Also bei so ner Tour wäre ich auch dabei und Alpen hören sich auch gut an.
Hab nur keinen Plan wohin 

Falls was zamgeht komme aus der Nähe von Neumarkt also ist Zug kein Problem ...


----------



## Markusso (25. Mai 2011)

Nimms halt mal in die Hand... Bei Garmisch gibts wie gesagt einen der in den bayr. Alpen sehr rar gesäten langen, komplett befahrbaren Singletrails...


----------



## Eschenbiker (26. Mai 2011)

Ich fahre am Sonntag zum Tegernsee mit nem Kumpel, der den Marathon mit fährt. Im Auto selbst wäre zwar kein Platz für ein weiteres Bike, vielleicht hätte aber jemand aus dem Forum bock, sich anzuschließen um dort unten eine lockere Tour zu fahren? Da lässt sich sicher was schönes finden...


----------



## chris84 (26. Mai 2011)

spontan hätte ich bock...

hinfahrt 7:21 ab Allersberg (oder Nbg 13min früher), ankunft 10:12, Rückfahrt 14:57, Ankunft Allersberg 18:33 (1h Aufenthalt in MCH, alternativ mit dem Rad vom Tegernsee nach MCH, ca. 50km)

Kosten: 21 + Radmitnahme Einzelperson oder bis zu 5 personen für 29 + Radmitnahme...

noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## Eschenbiker (26. Mai 2011)

Also ich kenn mich wirklich nicht da unten aus, ist aber direkt in den Bergen. Daher wirds wohl nicht so schwer sein, was zu finden. Meine Rückfahrt wird allerdings gegen 15Uhr sein... Durch die Marathon Läufe werden einige Strecken blockiert sein?! Treffpunkt wird denk ich am besten am Festival Gelände sein!


----------



## Eschenbiker (26. Mai 2011)

Touren sind hier vorab schon ausfindig zu machen: 

http://alpregio.outdooractive.com/a...167462721435&lng=11.559677142023439&z=10&mt=0


----------



## chris84 (26. Mai 2011)

zum fahren finden wir da unten schon was. Wäre der Marathon nicht so teuer würd ich da grad spontan mitfahren 

Wenn jemand mitm Zug mitkommt wär ich am Start! 
Ich bastel dann auch was zum fahrn mitm Garmin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eschenbiker (26. Mai 2011)

Den Marathon würde ich auch gerne fahren, zum Anmeldeschluss war bei mir leider noch nicht klar, ob ich zum start schon wieder ein Bike haben würde :-(


----------



## chris84 (28. Mai 2011)

wie schauts, hat nu jemand lust mit dem zug mit runter zu fahren? Ansonsten drehe ich morgen hier ne ausgedehnte Runde vor Ort...


----------



## Eschenbiker (28. Mai 2011)

Wie schon gesagt... ich fahr aufjeden runter! - Nur is das Auto leider schon voll bepackt. Wäre doch cool, wenn sich aus dem Forum ein paar Leute finden!


----------



## Eschenbiker (29. Mai 2011)

War ne coole Sache! Konnte den Marathon sogar noch mitfahren!  Hab nur 2 Stunden runter gebraucht...


----------

